# yo dudes



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Dates and budget would be useful. 

But yeah, booking late for Queenstown doesn't usually go too well, especially when half the people who work there live in backpackers if they're lucky. I'm heading there tomorrow until the 28th, booked in March. You may have to lump together nights from different places. Spend 1 night here, 1 night there, next night somewhere else...


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Airbnb FTW! Used it loads of times and a quick check just told me that there's 208 places available for the last week of June, for example.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------

